# Runaway Wheel!



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Gah! What am I doing wrong? As I'm treadling, my wheel keeps creeping away from me. Is there some trick to keeping it in place? Do I just need better control of my foot? I'm on carpet, and I'm about ready to strap the wheel to my chair with bungee chords.:yuck:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Its just the way you are sitting. Try different sitting positions/balances, more over the wheel.

:hysterical::hysterical: I used to have that happen too. I was so bad at one point I stuck my wheel next to the wall, where it couldn't possibly physically move.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

That makes sense. I'll see if it happens sitting in a kitchen chair. That's higher than the couch where I've been sitting. On the good news side, I spun about half a bobbin of wool this evening, without it breaking once!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I had that problem with my babe wheel until I put my feet farther up the petals. I needed to get my heels over top of the bottom brace for the petals and then it stopped running away.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Maybe balloons on the feet ?? Mine does it if the wheel is too far away from my body !


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds like your getting the hang of it! That happens to me if Im too far away from the wheel. Close to & slightly 'on top' of the wheel works for me.

Theres a really good dvd. I got it from the Woolery, you could probably find it at Interweave too. A good part of the reason I would recommend it is the instructor is using the same basic wheel as you.

Spinning Wool - Basics & Beyond Patsy Zawistoski.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Patsy Z is awesome!!

My wheels would walk away from me until I found the sweet spot ... walk no more! ... I can even lounge in my couch and spin from a few feet away.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is wild. My Wheel has always stayed put, on the rug or wood floor. 

So that is a problem for other wheels?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I think this is very common for most new spinners. You might also want to try placing a nonskid bath mat or nonskid rug beneath your wheel. When you first start spinning, there are so many things to think about- and so much unnecessary (but understandable) tension- this is one of those things that will eventually become instintictive after a while. 

Yes, get a little closer to your wheel and make sure you are treadling downward instead of outward oraway from you. Treadling should be light and easy and not like treadling though thick mud- if it feels that way- stop- readjust your feet, your sitting position, the angle you are "addressing" your wheel at, the heighth of your chair- something.

before very long you will be able to spin in every position-be patient- it takes a little while to get comfortable with all that is going on.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The pivot point for the foot varies from wheel to wheel ... If you are too far back, you shove the wheel away with each treadling. Usually the cure is to put your foot further forward - which means sitting closer, maybe, or higher. And I found putting a mat down with the edge under my chair legs and then the wheel on the mat meant the mat couldn't slide away from me and take the wheel with it!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Also loosen the bobbin tension. The wheel should be easy to treadle, if you have to treadle hard, then something is too tight. The wheel shouldn't take the fiber from you, you have to give it to the wheel. Adjust the tension so it will take in the fiber when you give it to the wheel - but no tighter than that - and it should be easy to treadle at that level of tension.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> The wheel shouldn't take the fiber from you, you have to give it to the wheel.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh! I think that might be part of the troubles I've been having. I will adjust and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As Hotzcatz says, the wheel should NEVER be yanking or taking the fibers out of your hand. If you feel like you have to hang onto the fibers or they will be sucked into the wheel your tension is too much. The fibers should just barely tug while you are spinning but a tug of war is not correct. I know we say there is no right way but there are a few things that are definite sand this is one 

Back the tension all the way off the wheel and slowly begin spinning. As you spin (this can be done while holding onto the leader) very slowly and in minute increments add tension. When you get to the point where you are feeling a slight tug on the leader or yarn stop. That is where you should have your tension. There are some wheels that will need to be adjusted as you spin, as they sit or when they are moved. I'm finding that my Lendrum is one I need to readjust the tension on as I spin. Many double drive wheels need to be adjusted and readjusted often, at least in my experience. On my Traddy I know that the little spring should not be stretched out at all, if it is I have too much tension on it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, Marchwind! Those tips help a lot. I am going to try tomorrow and see the difference it makes. From what you describe I think my tension is way too tight.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

My tension was a little tight. I'm still figuring that part out, but I'm getting there. The big difference was sitting in a higher chair. Everything stays put now.

I finished a whole bobbin from different types of processed fibers people have given me. It's not at all pretty, but I'll be holding onto it. I bought a bag of gorgeous brown alpaca roving from a local farm. It's killing me, but I don't want to dig into it until I've had more practice. I ordered a lazy Kate, extra bobbins and wool roving online. I'm beginning to feel like a real citizen of Fiberland!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaRed we do require photos. It does us no good to talk about what you've done and not take pictures for us to see


----------

